# Designer Team Name



## NoNameOfficial (27. Juli 2017)

Hey alle zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht ob dieses Thema hier hingehört.

Ich suche einen "Designer Team" Name. Ich habe mir schon einige Ideen (Bild im Anhang) dazu gesammelt.
Es soll etwas mit einem Berg zu tun haben. Der Name sollte jedoch auf Englisch sein.

Wäre wirklich nett wenn Ihr mir einige vorschlagen könntet 

M.f.G. NoNameOfficial


----------



## Taveur (22. August 2017)

Hmm also mir fallen jetzt spontan Mountgain (Mountain + Gain) oder Mattermountain (Matterhorn + Mountain). Guck dir doch mal an, welche bekannten Berge es so gibt. Da gibts bestimmt coole Name, die man bisschen twisten kann. 

Was dein Logo angeht solltest du immer darauf achten, welchen psychologischen Effekt die einzelnen Formen haben. Sehr eckige Dreiecksbilder erinnern schnell an Kurven in Diagrammen und sind damit eher für den Finanzbereich besser. Eine runde Form wirkt eher lässig, unproblematisch und kreativ. Meine Meinung


----------



## BigPete85 (13. Dezember 2017)

Sollte man als "Designer-Team" nicht kreativ genug sein, um sich selber einen Namen zu überlegen?   

Vielleicht was mit Top, Peak, Sky, Upon High, etc.


----------

